# Jersey Cow and Cow/Calf pair FS



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

First I have a 7 year old registered Jersey Cow. She is dog tame and loves people. She leads and can be hand milked in the field. She is 4 months bred to a Registered Jersey bull, so the calf will also be registered. Zero heal problems in her liftime, and has had all vaccs. and wormed. 

I took this pic yesterday. I was reading another thread about jerseys putting on wieght, well she is one of those if you srat throughing grait to her she just produces more milk. So, this is as big as she gets during lactation. But, as you can see she still has a very nice udder.









I have zero time to milk so I hired some help...



















Next, I have a 3 year old registered Jersey. She just calved on friday night with a healthy bull calf. this is her second calf. Her first lactotion she was machine milked, but I had no problem colecting colostum from her. The calf is beautiful. Im hoping someone will raise him to breed, maybe he will through color! She too has had vaccs. and wormed.

This is her 5 weeks pre calving..,


















Then yesterday...

















Both cows were both previously bred and owned by Dr. Danial Parks. The 7 year old was shown by his son in her younger years. 

I will take $1,500 for the 7 year old, and $2,000 for the young pair. Im hoping they will sell fast seeing that they have already caused me to cancel my vacation before I move. So If you know anyone looking let them know! 

Thank everyone,

Justin
[email protected]
256-652-6088

Attention John, I think you really need one of these girls! Wouldnt it be nice to look out your window in the morning and see one of them doing your morning chores?? I might even give you a deal! But seriously, I do think a good nurse cow would be a good investment for you!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

What beautiful animals. Really beautiful and healthy looking.

I wish..........

Janis


----------

